# Painting Living Room- What color Green?



## zh97 (Apr 11, 2007)

I really need a change in the house we are currently renting. The "rental cream" is getting too easily dirty with my 4 kids running around. There is a whole wall of that red brick and I've decided that green would contrast nicely. But, I am hopeless at figuring out a "nice" green from those little paint chips in the store. The look I am hoping for is "nature-y". It can't be too dark because I will probably have to paint it back to rental cream when we move out.

Does anyone have a green in their living room that says "serene?" Could you share which paint you used?

Thanks!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zh97* 
I really need a change in the house we are currently renting. The "rental cream" is getting too easily dirty with my 4 kids running around. There is a whole wall of that red brick and I've decided that green would contrast nicely. But, I am hopeless at figuring out a "nice" green from those little paint chips in the store. The look I am hoping for is "nature-y". It can't be too dark because I will probably have to paint it back to rental cream when we move out.

Does anyone have a green in their living room that says "serene?" Could you share which paint you used?

Thanks!

i really like the colour of mine. its sagey, but more on the grey spectrum. i have photos here..its hard to get a good idea, but i would say a sage green is a great way to go!


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

How about Glidden's Soft Sage, Celery Sticks, or Almost Aqua? It is hard to know without seeing what shade of red.

If you only need a quart, you can get it for free. https://www.glidden.com/promotions/f...nt-giveaway.do


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I have Benjamin Moore's "Nantucket Gray" which is most definitely a grey-ish green. It seems to change colours depending on the light so definitely see how it looks in your house.

Here's one picture from our kitchen re-do (shortly after we painted):
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/i...g?t=1246154604


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/203/5...1b812f76_b.jpg Here's my room from when I still lived at home. I love this shade and can't wait to own my own house so I can paint some walls this colour again!







I painted it this colour in 2005 so I don't remember the name but I'm pretty sure it was Behr.


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

I used three varying shades of the same lot type from lowe's (their brand, not glidden)--one was called Koala for the kitchen, and was a lighter sage/gray, then a slightly darker one for the d.r. and a darkest for the living room and hall--they all transitioned well (but for the life of me I can't come up with the names--not at all helpful, I know--will repost when they come to me) I used Baked Brie for the trim in the kitchen. We have 10' walls--ceilings I left beige. the greens looked great with an orangey-pine wood floor and trim.


----------



## ekortering (Mar 2, 2004)

My bedroom is Svelte Sage by Sherwin Williams. We had it mixed at Lowes into Valspar American Traditions paint. It's lovely!!!!


----------



## jrpbrown1 (May 23, 2005)

I love JessicaRenee's color! We have a light sage-y green from Behr but I am blanking on the name. I love it.

Edited to add:
I remembered! It's Mountain Haze. It is the predominate color in our home and it is soothing and perfect for us. We have a pumpkin-ish color in the dining room below the chair rail and it complements the green well.

Good luck!


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I used Benjamin Moore's Saybrook Sage in my kitchen at our old house and I really loved it! It took me about 12 test pots of greens from various places to find the right one, and that was it


----------



## zh97 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Thanks so much for all of your ideas... I looked at most of the colors mentioned and they are very nice. Of course, from the solid paint chip color, I wouldn't have picked them, but then when it shows examples of rooms, they look awesome! That is part of my problem, I looked at a color that looked great on the paint chip- fresh guacamole (just the name made me like it) but then looking at a room example showed it to be WAY to bright. All of your ideas are great and I plan to paint this week!

Thanks!


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Let us know which one you picked and post pictures. Decorating vicariously is fun.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I've been into 'celery' color lately (the color of my sofa). It's serene, elegant, yet cozy.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

We used Woodland Mystery and LOVE it. So many compliments too.
It is a very basic down-to-earth feel. Its mellow in the night with lamps, but glows softly during the day when the sun is shining. I lurv to gaze at it







:


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

we are getting ready to repaint our living room as well and the color i chose was 'silver sage' from restoration hardware. i doubt we will drive all the way to indianapolis to the nearest restoration hardware store for it though......i will just color match it to something from valspar. it's one of those colors that changes with the lighting and i think it would contrast really nicely to our dark woods.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

I suggest picking a few colors, buying sample pots and painting giant swatches before deciding for sure. You can do it on poster board or paint stores have foam board for this purpose. Then look at the swatch in the room at different times of day. I learned this trick after painting the same bathroom three times before getting the color right. It's really saved me several times.

(Oh, and I liked Benjamin Moore's Guildford green when I used in our bedroom in our last house. It might be too dark for your purposes though.)

Catherine


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Another one to check out is Benjamin Moore HC-100 Gloucester Sage


----------

